# Selling Vintage speaker components.



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have come into some vintage components that I would like to sell but I have no idea where to start, there's always eBay but are there other forums/places to sell specialty gear that is not as much of a commonplace. i want the drivers to go somewhere that they will be appreciated but I also want to make some decent cash on them.

Drivers are 

4X Altec 414Z (16 ohm)
2X Altec 806A drivers mounted on H-811B horns
2X Altec N-800F crossovers 


I'm basically parting out a set of of Altec 844A's. I wanted to restore them but I feel the need for money more. Where the hell do i go besides eBay?

Chad


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

by saying decent cash, what are you looking to get? Also, anything you would be willing to swap for?

I'd love to play with some old altec high efficiency equipment.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

you can try AudiogoN audiophile classifieds, high-end audio auctions, hifi chat, diyAudio, or Lansing Heritage Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a pair of blown 15" Altecs (they were more like 16") quite a few years ago, I put them on eBay as blown and I got a LOT of interest in them, but not much from US buyers- the majority of the interest was from buyers in France and Holland. They sold for a lot more than I expected. 
If you put them on eBay, be prepared to send them overseas if you want to make some money.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I've kinda figured I'd be shipping them overseas. the horns and divers are nice, I have 2 of 4 cashed woofers  Crossovers are good. I may work on this some more this weekend.


----------

